
Recreational Maths in Python - nkurz
http://www.alanzucconi.com/2015/11/03/recreational-maths-python/
======
SeanDav
Disappointing - This article mainly seems to serve to advertise his site -
most of which is behind a paywall.

~~~
eponeponepon
Agreed. Some of that looked really interesting. I also find it a bit rich to
say 'If you think these posts have either helped or inspired you, please
consider supporting me' when one has to support first, but find help or
inspiration later. It seems like that kind of request has become a formula
lately, as if it somehow makes one's commercial offering softer.

~~~
melling
Probably an unsuccessful formula. Consumers aren't going to pay much until the
product is great. It'll be hard to bootstrap a product like this.

For the same amount of effort it might be better to build a b2b business.
Different attitude about spending a few dollars

------
dpflan
Avoid a paywall and have fun with Math and Computing by answering Project
Euler problems. Once you solve a problem you can see discussions about it, and
people usually post their solutions in various languages. It can be inspiring
and insightful to see what elegant solutions can be created.

[https://projecteuler.net](https://projecteuler.net)

